# New to this idea. Should I start squatting?



## ChillAI (May 21, 2020)

I’m 26, a guy and from NorCal. I don’t or can’t really keep a full time job, and most jobs don’t hire or keep me for long, and any that would I wouldn’t want to do them. I’ve never been homeless but I have considered squatting, moving around, couch surfing, or whatever. I have little to no interest in this life now. I don’t do drugs aside from mainly some weed or drinking here and there, and I don’t live with my family and they’d be concerned if I did do this but would at least know I’ve found something if it were proper and not actually sleeping on the streets or doing whatever. I wouldn’t worry about that so much now.

I’ve done Wwoofing for a family in BC, Canada 4 years ago but that was for vacation. I currently am trying to get rid of thoughts in my mind that aren’t really good.

where are good places to do this in CA? I live in the state where it’s everywhere but I don’t know where. I do have a car but it doesn’t run that well and I wouldn’t want to drive it everywhere but I would to a destination and maybe sell it or just use it every now and then.

I may or may not try it out, but the benefits exist. I’d still meet people and gain connections which is less likely now. I could learn from it and not like it but I doubt it would be so much worse than now and I could try to get back. I don’t have much money now but I can try to make extra money from odd jobs or online surveying.
I’m not being kicked out immediately but things are harder and I would at least experience it.

I would like any ideas on if I did decide to try it, what’s a best place? I live closer to Santa Rosa so there’s homeless and nomads here but nothing I’d want to partake in and I’d be too close to my hometown so it would defeat the purpose. Somewhere where I can take the risk but still feel at home. How does couch surfing through online work and what are the best ways for someone that’s not completely homeless but pretty low on money and not working and in need of something different?

If anyone is in Northern CA and would like to get to know me better please reply or if more personally try and private message me.


----------



## blankityblank (May 21, 2020)

I cant really help with anything in CA. When looking for a house though, see if you can find tax information online and see when the last time taxes have been paid on the house. Also look at utility meters and see if they're still functioning. With squatting, it's good to be as blatant as you can. Rent a uhual, introduce yourself to the neighbors, paint the front of the house, etc. As long as you dont give people a reason to think you're squatting, nobody is gonna think it. Solar powered motion sensored lights outside the house really help give the right impression. You just wanna look normie as fuck. You could maybe write up a fake lease and if cops show up give some story about getting ripped off from craigslist. Squatting kinda sucks in some ways but I think it's worth it overall and still totally possible in this day and age. Gentrification is fucking things up though, you gotta watch out for development corporations and stuff that keep eyes on properties in "up and coming neighborhoods"


----------



## MetalBryan (May 21, 2020)

If you are sleeping rough then squatting is definitely preferred because it gives you the stability of a roof and the safety of walls. There's a double-edged sword where squatting alone (aka without moral support) is anxiety inducing but squatting with strangers is dangerous. If you have a stable place to be right now perhaps you can find a commrade or two to join you on "an adventure". My advice is not to look at squatting as a long-term solution. 

The advice to make your squat look legit is good, however I would caution about getting comfortable. Have several structures, rooftops, diy bungalows, etc. That way if one place gets blown up or just gives you bad vibes for some reason you can just forget it and move on.

Keep some friend's couches in your back pocket and don't use them unless you are injured or having trouble sleeping. Incorporate some wilderness camping into your routine. For fucks sake don't spend all your time indoors!!!

Good luck


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (May 21, 2020)

Check out 1074 Ferguson Rd outside Sebastopol. I think that's the address. The entrance is on the private drive, Drew Rd. The one on the left as you drive up with the locked vehicle gate and two houses on the property. I use to squat there a long time ago. Went back and visited once and it was still vacant. IDK if it still is.


----------



## ChillAI (May 21, 2020)

I know Sebastopol but it’d be pointless to live so close to home. I’m not totally rebelling against family but it’d be meaningless to be close to do it within less than a few hours or even an hour. I’d prefer somewhere farther away. Thanks though, I’ll keep it in consideration.


----------



## Romanriff (May 22, 2020)

I know most people don't want to stay in abandos but there is a neighbor hood in Hamilton, Novato that I used to go to that is completely abandon, like more than half of the houses are boarded up. There are a ton of old military houses and buildings that are boarded up. I used to spend a couple days in this abandon hospital up there until a couple months ago it was torn down. The only problem is they are pretty dilapidated and most likely filled with asbestos. Not the most helpful but that's all I know on (empty) squats.


----------

